# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Build to Fail, Fail to Build. Epic tale of building fail

## Geoffx-19

Build to Fail, Fail to Build. What is this I don't even.......... 
Bit of a long thread, but worth the look - if you're really stretched for time - just look for the pics and time-lapse video. 
Pages 1,3,5,7,17 IIRC

----------


## Random Username

Oh. My.  God.

----------


## ringtail

Bwaahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha

----------


## shauck

Someone should burn it down.

----------


## ringtail

> Someone should burn it down.

  
No self respecting fire would touch it :Biggrin:

----------


## shauck

How about the big bad wolf? He's probably not that busy.

----------


## ringtail

> How about the big bad wolf? He's probably not that busy.

  
I suspect a fart at 20 paces would do the job  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

Has it collapsed yet ?, probably as the sub floor would have rotted out by now. 
Did you see the link in th epost to the Hotel of Doom in North Korea. 
Started in 1987 meant to be finished by 1989, but still not finished to this day ?
Started out as 3000 room went to 1500 room now 150 room hotel ????
Must be nearly 1 room per floor at 105 stories high !   FINALLY! First Pics from the Ryugyong: North Korea

----------


## shauck

> I suspect a fart at 20 paces would do the job

  That nearly knocked me over.

----------


## barney118

A nice gust of wind and it would look like a mangled cockroach.
It's a contender for grand designs, architects will loving it, trying to work out the angles..... A piece of Art!  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## goldie1

Classic !!!!  Who said there was no value for money entertainment around any more. 
Any one know when it starts snowing in Canada?

----------


## chalkyt

Nice looking timber, but!

----------

